# Chef JJ, forgive me. A new use for your finishing sauce



## noboundaries (Sep 3, 2019)

I love all the fresh fruit available in California during the summer. Watermelon salad is one of my absolute favorites. I usually throw it together with watermelon, feta cheese, mint, and use a dressing of balsamic vinegar, salt, pepper, and cayenne. I'll often add one or more of the following; blueberries, cucumbers, peaches, nectarines, or early apples or pears.

Last night, while adding the finishing sauce to pulled pork, inspiration hit me. So today, I threw together a quick watermelon salad with melon, blueberries, and feta. I used Chef JJ's finishing sauce for the dressing. IT WORKED! I always have some in the fridge and now have another use for it!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 3, 2019)

Here's Chef JJ's recipe. I've always got a bottle or two in the fridge. 

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 3, 2019)

Love that stuff too I've got some in the fridge as we speak


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 3, 2019)

Hmmmm, I am gonna have to make some and try it.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 3, 2019)

I first put some on one piece of melon to give it a try. Then squirted it on the salad. If you let it rest for just a few minutes, the flavors blend beautifully.


----------



## texomakid (Sep 3, 2019)

Looks & sounds awesome thanks for sharing Ray. I just printed that puppy. Gonna try this soon.

Kudo's to Chef JJ as well.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 3, 2019)

Ray, Nice new way to use a great finishing sauce!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 3, 2019)

Great idea Ray.  JJ's is my go to finishing sauce, and now I'm going to have to give this usage a try.  It's fantastic on PP, so why not fruit too.
Thanks for trying it for something new.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2019)

No Apologies needed...That is a GREAT IDEA! And thanks to all for your kind words and support. There is very little New food creations beyond Molecular Gastronomy.  What does create new ideas and food combos, is playing around and being innovative with existing recipes. Very cool new use for Finishing Sauce...JJ


----------

